# Mafia 2 - Confirmed



## s18000rpm (Aug 22, 2007)

*img50.imageshack.us/img50/253/mafiatr4.jpg
[click the pic]




> August 21, 2007 - Illusion Softworks is developing a follow-up to the 2004 gangland crime game Mafia.
> 
> Set in the 1940s and 1950s, Mafia 2 will feature "high octane gunplay with white knuckle driving and an engaging narrative," according to a press release by publisher 2K Games.
> 
> ...





*media.ign.com/thumb/209/2093032/mafia-2-20070821092344488_thumb_ign.jpg  *media.ign.com/thumb/209/2093034/mafia-2-20070821092346644_thumb_ign.jpg


more HD screenshots at homepage & here

looks  like BioShock's Engine is used for this title too.



go to HELL RockStar


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

Great news for as mafia is one of the few games i have completed and liked the most.I saw it coming but thanks s18000rpm.


----------



## Tech$oft (Aug 22, 2007)

Cool man mafia had a great storyline but mafia 2 screenshots , man it'z damn good and can u let me know the releasing date and system requirement and wich console it is releasing


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

I hope its released for the pc too.Please god plzzzz.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 23, 2007)

guys, they've just released *5* pics only, not even the trailer is out yet, so we cant talk about sys. requirement now itself.

btw for some reason i have used *BOLD LETTERS* in first post.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2007)

Feeling nostalgic....i was playing MAFIA yesterday.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 23, 2007)

Best news of the season. thx 4 sharin'

Q:Isnt 2K part of Rockstar empire?
EDIT
Take Two Intreactive owns 2K games as well as Rockstar.

These are the few game producers left with Quality content, unlike EA


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 23, 2007)

Remember how mafia one slowed down when u turned on the shadows to high.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 23, 2007)

Graphics look cool.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 23, 2007)

Ahh .. Mafia 2 .. finally some confirmed news.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> Graphics look cool.



Its the story and gameplay i will be looking for.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 24, 2007)

mafia 2 <wow>, its time to rock again. 



			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> Best news of the season. thx 4 sharin'


exactly.


----------



## pra_2006 (Aug 26, 2007)

thats really great news i loved mafia 1 when its going to be released ?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 26, 2007)

*img170.imagevenue.com/loc992/th_39698_809_122_992lo.jpg

Can GTAIV be *better* than this? (Visually)


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2007)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> *img170.imagevenue.com/loc992/th_39698_809_122_992lo.jpg
> 
> Can GTAIV be *better* than this? (Visually)


No..never


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 29, 2007)

There is actually a trailer of the Mafia 2 here but it's in German.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmVrVBmqYaU


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2007)

^thanks.

i believe M2 (mafia 2) is waaay better than GTA4 in terms of gfx.

see the clip @ 52 seconds, see how the water splashes , see the game charachters, they look more realistic than GTA4's.

R* better give us  PC version (gta4) soon or get wiped out


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 29, 2007)

Mafia 2 will pwn GTA IV in gameplay and graphics.


----------



## pagol123 (Sep 20, 2007)

y gta 4 is not 4 pc?

i luv mafia but here u cant open all the houses like gta or godfather


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

gta 4 isnt for pc because it just isnt... change ur signature dude its not nice


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

i want mafia 2 on PC.
ne nooos on its release date?
do u guyz think it will run on my PC if it comes on PC according to graphix?


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm waiting for this..I'll buy a new pc which support this/Xbox 360 just to play this.


----------



## pagol123 (Feb 3, 2008)

i am also a diehard fan of that mafia game..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/Bt5fd21tEKQ/default.jpg
Mafia II Trailer


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> i want mafia 2 on PC.
> ne nooos on its release date?
> do u guyz think it will run on my PC if it comes on PC according to graphix?


Abe tere me nahi chala to kisi me nahi chalega.
BTW Mafia's story was awesome but the controls were a bit ancient.
Waiting for Mafia 2.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Abe tere me nahi chala to kisi me nahi chalega.
> .


see the date.I posted this when i had just joined the forum.
tab itna accha pc nahi tha.
PD,8600 GT tha tab!!!


----------



## onlytanmoy (Feb 3, 2008)

gr88 news...Mafia is one of the games i wont forget during this lifetime..just can't wait to play its sequel.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2008)

*www.mafia2family.com/component/option,com_hotornot2/Itemid,38/cat,3/

screenshots

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/1350/39891936oo5.th.jpeg*img151.imageshack.us/img151/2818/66923839uo9.th.jpeg*img511.imageshack.us/img511/8343/94896522hu1.th.jpeg


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 8, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> *i.ytimg.com/vi/Bt5fd21tEKQ/default.jpg
> Mafia II Trailer


Video deleted by the user :\


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2008)

^ *www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNd-73SgPGI


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

awesome screenies, yeah baby am waiting for this game (hope it will live up to the MAFIA spirit)


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 10, 2008)

> New details on Mafia 2 uncovered
> 
> According to last information from Tiscali Games, the game will be produced for X-Box 360, Playstation 3 and PC platforms, however, PC version, will as usual be produced few weeks (or even months?) later, so the gamers willing to be the first to play Mafia 2 would only be able to do that on a console.
> 
> ...


  Source: *www.mafia2family.com/content/view/116/59/

Good,Mafia 2 decides my PC Upgradation time..Who knows..I may play it on Windows 7 or on next gen. console..


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2008)

cool info


----------



## jasku (Apr 11, 2008)

awseom news dude...love mafia...wat a game...stunning storyline and gameplay...btw guys try godfather too..its decent as well!

Cant wait for this one!!!..wonder wat the sys requirements would be?!


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

Godfather is a letdown


----------



## jasku (Apr 11, 2008)

lol..its good fun dude..gotta love the story line!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 11, 2008)

i hope story is even better than last time , and the variety of missions too..!!

Mafia is the best 'Gta Style' game to date, no doubt.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> i hope story is even better than last time , and the variety of missions too..!!
> 
> Mafia is the best 'Gta Style' game to date, no doubt.



I hope they dont make it like GTA. I want original elements, the amazing opening scene
 .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 11, 2008)

Holy mother of god!!!this sounds and looks awesome!!
I want it right here right now!!!LOL!!
Any news on the PC release date?


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 12, 2008)

Mafia 2 Fresh Screens


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 26, 2008)

5 New Screens

*media.ign.com/thumb/237/2374480/mafia-ii-20080425094247371_thumb_ign.jpg
April 25, 2008              
             *media.ign.com/thumb/237/2374481/mafia-ii-20080425094250714_thumb_ign.jpg
April 25, 2008              
             *media.ign.com/thumb/237/2374482/mafia-ii-20080425094253683_thumb_ign.jpg
April 25, 2008              
             *media.ign.com/thumb/237/2374478/mafia-ii-20080425094241043_thumb_ign.jpg
April 25, 2008                       

*media.ign.com/thumb/237/2374479/mafia-ii-20080425094244043_thumb_ign.jpg
April 25, 2008


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2008)

thnx


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 10, 2008)

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/2449/20xvy5.th.jpg *img137.imageshack.us/img137/6747/17xlf3.th.jpg *img137.imageshack.us/img137/5056/19xcs4.th.jpg *img137.imageshack.us/img137/3413/18xbe0.th.jpg*img137.imageshack.us/img137/8417/16xzm8.th.jpg

*www.mafia2game.com/home.html


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

edit- GO TO FURCKING HELL ROCKSTAR

nor do we want ur dumb GTA4 neither u!

Mafia 2 rules


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 10, 2008)

^^Classic case of sour grapes


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2008)

photo realistic, surreal,


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 10, 2008)

graphics are awesome..a million times better than GTA IV.but it will release in 09


----------



## channabasanna (Jun 10, 2008)

What will be the requirements for MAFIA 2, i enjoyed playing MAFIA, i didnt like GTA...

Will MAFIA 2 run comfortably in my PC.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2008)

I will get a decent rig by then 
and yeah Mafia is one of my fav game, i lost interest in GTA after playing Mafia


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

Mafia was a kick a$$ game and Mafia 2 will be better. Hope GTA rots in hell


----------

